# My DIY Dual Cabinet System



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 11, 2008)

*My DIY Dual Cabinet System!*

I was fortunate enough to come across some free vending machines, and figured I'd finally make myself a grow cab. All comments and criticism's welcome. I'm very new to this.

My idea is to have a dual cabinet system, half being dedicated for vegatative cycle and cloning, while the other half will be dedicated to flowering cycle. The flowering cab. will use a 400w HPS (cool tube) and aeroponics, while the veg/cloning cab will use 250w MH and CFL with aeroponics.

The cabinet dimensions are 32w - 26d - 66t for a total foot print of 64w - 26d - 66t.

I'll post as many photos as I can remember to take. Here are some of the cabinets before surgery.


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 11, 2008)

hmm interesting make sure to bleach that box down and no specs of dust.

sound like a good setup i run a 400w in a 2x2x4ft box and upgrading to a grow tent 4x4x7.

ill keep posted!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 11, 2008)

First off I removed all the junk from inside. Then I removed the door from the right cab. and reinstalled it upside down so the door would open away from the other cab. allowing me to work inside both cabinets without having to move around the door.

Next I place the cabinets side by side making sure they are aligned perfectly and drill 3/8's holes and install stainless hardware.

When tight and aligned correctly I layed the cabinet on it's back and drilled holes for the six casters that will make the cabinet mobile. I tapped the holes and used 1/4" hardware.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 11, 2008)

Next step was too drill, cut and weld before paint.

I cut two rectangular holes in the top which will be the in and out for the cool tube. I'll install vent "shutters" or whatever they are called to direct the intake away from the exhaust for efficiency. This venting for the cool tube will be a closed system as not to disrupt regular cabinet ventilation and CO2.

Also cut the holes for the regular cabinet ventilation.

Cut out the shelving and upright support in the left (flowering) cabinet and relocated the shelf in the veg/cloning cabinet more toward the top. What a bitch that was!

Now to give the cabinets a good scrub and get ready for paint.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 11, 2008)

Scrubbed them down with a green brillo pad and let them dry. 

Then applied two coats of "hunter green" rustoleum oil based paint. My cheap hobby sprayer quit on me so I finally had an excuse to go by a nice auto sprayer. Came out pretty good.

Started on some of the inside stuff. First I glued some mylar to some bubble wrap and then glued both to the inside using an industrial spray adhesive. Also installed some 4" ports for ducting to fasten to.


----------



## NEPA (Dec 11, 2008)

lookin good!.....throws some plants in there already lol


----------



## cb81490 (Dec 11, 2008)

wow that looks great very badass


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 11, 2008)

Wanted to see if anyone could answer a couple of questions regarding aeroponics. I believe it is the route I want to go but not 100% sure.

Would a 25 gallon Rubbermaid container be tall enough for an aeroponic system?





Should the roots be seperate from the res. water inside?

Maybe I could use a piece of acyrlic inside to make seperate chambers?

How much room for roots does a mature plant need in an aero system?

Thanks


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Dec 11, 2008)

Not sure on the containers but wow man, superb craftsmanship! Wish I had access to all those tools /drool


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 11, 2008)

ThatGuyOverThere said:


> Not sure on the containers but wow man, superb craftsmanship! Wish I had access to all those tools /drool


Thanks! Can never have enough tools.


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Dec 11, 2008)

no you cant! I'd LOVE a welder xD


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy Shit. A vending machine grow box. You are probably the coolest guy I've ever met, without actually meeting...


----------



## MistyXMountainXTop (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, very sturdy and thought out. I'm sub.in


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 12, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Holy Shit. A vending machine grow box. You are probably the coolest guy I've ever met, without actually meeting...





MistyXMountainXTop said:


> Yeah, very sturdy and thought out. I'm sub.in


 
Haha. Thanks!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Dec 12, 2008)

im going to take a seat on this one cool so far


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 12, 2008)

Im not a experienced aeroponic user but I have tried it, and all I can say is read all you can about it before doing it.
For size I would try to get the biggest toat(width) that can fit; for more plant of course. You want an hybrid version of aeroponics, and what that means is in a true aeroponic system te roots don't touch the water.
Yet you want them to touch the water just in case your pump goes out they want die. 
Your going to need a ppm meter, ph meter and all the other hydroponics supplies just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 12, 2008)

Chumlie said:


> Im not a experienced aeroponic user but I have tried it, and all I can say is read all you can about it before doing it.
> For size I would try to get the biggest toat(width) that can fit; for more plant of course. You want an hybrid version of aeroponics, and what that means is in a true aeroponic system te roots don't touch the water.
> Yet you want them to touch the water just in case your pump goes out they want die.
> Your going to need a ppm meter, ph meter and all the other hydroponics supplies just in case you didn't know.


I think I'm going to use a battery back-up unit (UPS I think they are called) like they sell at office supply stores. Have read on these forums they will keep atleast the pump going for awhile.

And yes still much more to buy. Gonna try to get it all finished by the time I get my seeds. 3-5 more days I think.

Will give a picture update this evening.


----------



## Joe Camel (Dec 12, 2008)

Just a thought:
you could tack some expanded metal for shelves.
always think ahead, you may want to go soil one day.
and would come very handy in case of a spill.
Awesome cabinet btw.


----------



## Hank (Dec 12, 2008)

Intersting indeed. Kepp us posted.

-Hank.


----------



## highwayman (Dec 12, 2008)

yea.. one question tho. what's with the big open part on the door?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 12, 2008)

highwayman said:


> yea.. one question tho. what's with the big open part on the door?


That's how they looked after I took off all the vending machine stuff (they were actually popcorn vending machines). Anyway I will tackle that this weekend.

Still trying to figure out what I'm going to install on the front. Probably just end up painting some plywood and slapping it on. Maybe some melamine. Any ideas?

Was thinking of galvanized corrugated roofing material. I sided my bar out of it, looks killer. But a major PITA. Think I'll pass.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 12, 2008)

So I finished lining the cabinets with mylar. Was contemplating also covering the ceiling above the lights, but I ran out of glue. I'll add later if it needs more light.

Cut some vinyl mat for the bottom of the cabinets and the right shelf. This stuff smelled very strong, like chemicals. I hope it mellows out and it's not toxic for the plants. 

Got some killer 37G Rubbermaid totes that fit perfectly. Should easilly be able to keep 6 plants in the grow room and 12 under 1' in the veg room.

Drilled some holes and placed eye hooks for the cooltube. Need to find some 6in super flexible ducting and add the two in-line fans to keep the cooltube super cool (I hope).

Coming along. Need to visit the hydro shop and Home Depot for more supplies.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Dec 12, 2008)

those are some sic twin boxes looks real good you did a great job


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey are those toats clear?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 12, 2008)

They are gray. Should be completely impenetrable by light.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Dec 12, 2008)

they look grey to me


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 12, 2008)

sugaryDAVE said:


> those are some sic twin boxes looks real good you did a great job


Thank you!



Joe Camel said:


> Just a thought:
> you could tack some expanded metal for shelves.
> always think ahead, you may want to go soil one day.
> and would come very handy in case of a spill.
> Awesome cabinet btw.


Not sure what you mean. I don't think expanded metal would be strong enough by itself. At anyrate I can add it later if I go soil. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 12, 2008)

Man your set up is going to be sick. What kind of light are you going to use in the flower department?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 12, 2008)

Chumlie said:


> Man your set up is going to be sick. What kind of light are you going to use in the flower department?


I started out thinking I would go 250W metal halide. I have an extra one from my saltwater coral/fish tank. But the more I read the more I think some HO flourescent's might be better. Should keep the plant shorter, and space is a huge concern for me.

As it is right now I only have 2'6" inside the grow cab after installing the hydro and light. Hope that will be enough. Don't want to use any kind of a lowrider strain.


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Dec 13, 2008)

Isthisnametaken said:


> They are gray. Should be completely impenetrable by light.


you might wanna test that out with a CFL. I have some rubbermaid "heavy duty" 20G and a 20W CFL makes my entire room purple (the bins are purple).

I'd paint the bottoms white and mylar the top.

As for the setup, looking sweet man! I have yet to build my box. Need to stop being lazy and throw out all this junk to make space.


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 13, 2008)

Man if you have gone this far with the project I would use fluorecent tubes for vegging or that 250 then buy another cool tube for a 400w hps or lower hps for flowering. Yet in the end it is up to you.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Dec 13, 2008)

i thought MH lights are better for veg and hps for flower. am i right or is it the other way around?


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey isn't that what I said, and yea your right persay.
According to some scientific experiments they say that the yeild is the same but the MH grows faster.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 13, 2008)

Chumlie said:


> Man if you have gone this far with the project I would use fluorecent tubes for vegging or that 250 then buy another cool tube for a 400w hps or lower hps for flowering. Yet in the end it is up to you.


I have installed a 400W cooltube for flowering, it's in the latest pics. Do you think I should add another? I was thinking 400W for those 6 sq ft would be cool. Plus with the Mylar should be pretty bright. 

I am going to go with some HO florescents instead of the metal halide to keep the growth of the plants in the veg cab. in check.

I just got the adapter for my ballast to work with the cool tube. Also got my vent fan and I found a guy craigslist who had Sour Diesel and Purple Kush clones.

Will have a photo update in a few.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 13, 2008)

ThatGuyOverThere said:


> you might wanna test that out with a CFL. I have some rubbermaid "heavy duty" 20G and a 20W CFL makes my entire room purple (the bins are purple).
> 
> I'd paint the bottoms white and mylar the top.
> 
> As for the setup, looking sweet man! I have yet to build my box. Need to stop being lazy and throw out all this junk to make space.


The containers are going to be the aeroponics. I don't think much light will shine into the containers but if I get some algae growth I'll know it's time to paint it black or something.

Get workin on that box and post the link when you get started.


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 13, 2008)

nop no need for another hps you have plenty of light. ps send me your MH.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Dec 13, 2008)

cool design and great craftsmanship
keep up the great work!
PS who is that hottie on your avatar?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 13, 2008)

Picked up a 4" 171 CFM centrifugal fan today and installed behind the light fixture in the flowering cabinet. This fan will vent both cabinets as soon as I find the 4" T-fitting I need to run ducting to the veg cabinet. It sucks some serious air, should be able to vent both cabinets through a charcoal filter no problem.

Finally got the adapter to make the cooltube work with the ballast I got. Looks really bright, Mylar does a great job.

Also picked up some clones from someone I met. Sour Diesel and Purple Kush. Threw them in a card board box lined with Mylar and topped with a 150W metal halide. Also set a fan to gently blow through the front. So far temp is great.

My only problem is I'm running a full aeroponic system and I can't have the soil these clones are sitting in clog my misters. I suppose I will have to grow them in soil long enough to get some clippings or re-cut these clones and root them in the aeroponic cloner I'm building.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 13, 2008)

flamdrags420 said:


> cool design and great craftsmanship
> keep up the great work!
> PS who is that hottie on your avatar?


Thanks!

I'm not sure who that girl is. Love the pin-up girls though.

Couple of great sites:

http://www.heidivanhorne.com/GalleryListing.html

http://www.vivaspinups.com/cms/index.php

http://www.suckerpunchsallys.com/index.htm


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 13, 2008)

I hat to be a hater but you suck.
What you could do is grow those as mothers in a smaller box and clone them for your veg side then you know the rest. Are what ever


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 13, 2008)

She is doing a great Betty Page!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 13, 2008)

Chumlie said:


> She is doing a great Betty Page!


Yeah she is. 

Tried to get my wife to cut and dye her hair like that.....told me to fuck off.


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 13, 2008)

ha... I had a friend obsessed with Betty page. He had her tatted on him. He had every bitch he fucked to dress like her as well. Im not saying women are bitches; just all the ones he fucked, buy they were more like ho's. *Yet I see no problem with ho's they do a body good.*


----------



## flamdrags420 (Dec 13, 2008)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure who that girl is. Love the pin-up girls though.
> 
> ...


right on man same here. I havea pin up style hula girl laying on the beach on my arm.
Thanks for the links


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Dec 14, 2008)

Isthisnametaken said:


> My only problem is I'm running a full aeroponic system and I can't have the soil these clones are sitting in clog my misters. I suppose I will have to grow them in soil long enough to get some clippings or re-cut these clones and root them in the aeroponic cloner I'm building.


Not sure if it would work out with those strains as I've never grown them and dont know how finicky they are... What you could do it let them develop a pretty good root system (in case you damage some, how ever FFs be gentle!) and wash away the dirt slowly. My dad used to do it to his orchids when he brought them inside as to remove any insects/bacteria/mold/etc that could jepordize his other plants. It was quite a few years ago but for the most part he never really lost any plants doin this.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 15, 2008)

Yesterday I installed the 6" ports and ducting that will be hooked to the a/c in the summer. My garage get's really hot. Basically I will have a small window unit a/c that I will make a shroud for and hook the intake ducting directly to.

I also installed the two fans that will cool the "cooltube". I placed them on both sides of the cooltube with both fans shooting towards the exhaust. Worked really well. After 25 minutes of runtime the glass beneath the bulb was barely warm and the rest of the fixture was still as cold as the ambient air.

Finished the ducting on the flowering side. Also cut and installed a couple more 4" ports for the ventilation to enter the veg/cloning cab.

My 150 MH I had over the clones died, so I put them under another lighting set-up I had from a saltwater reef tank. Two 100W floros, one daylight 10K and one actinic. I'm hoping this lighting will work for plants. The blue actinic bulb should be kick ass. They look great so far.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 15, 2008)

How much/often do I water the clones I have in soil. I have an idea about how the hydro will go but not soil.


----------



## highwayman (Dec 16, 2008)

well i usually water every 2nd day... but usually when the top of you soil is dry.. then i soak unitl it comes from the bottom then you can wait until it gets dry again...


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Dec 16, 2008)

nice setup bro!!!!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 16, 2008)

highwayman said:


> well i usually water every 2nd day... but usually when the top of you soil is dry.. then i soak unitl it comes from the bottom then you can wait until it gets dry again...





dgafaboutanyone said:


> nice setup bro!!!!


Thanks!

That's what I have been doing and it's working great.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 18, 2008)

Started today on the wiring. I cut a 24"x24" piece of melamine and mounted two four-way boxes for power in the Veg. cabinet (this cabinet will hold all of the electronics and timers). Also installed a 2" port for electric/air/CO2 to enter the bloom cabinet. I cut up one of my wifes gardening kneepads to stuff in the port to keep light from the veg cabinet out of the bloom cabinet. Then installed another four-way for the bloom cabinet. Just need to go buy the rest of the timers and mount. One each for Veg. cabinet lights, Bloom cabinet lights, CO2, ventilation, and nutrient pumps.

Have been watering the clones I got every two days, until water comes out of the bottom of the pot and they are looking great. Thanks Highwayman.

Received my seeds from "Attitude" seedbank. It took exactly 10 days, which is what they specified. Very satisfied. I ordered "G13 Haze" and they threw in "Gigabud" and "Power Skunk" along with it. Pretty cool. I'm going to germinate the G-13 to go with my Sour Diesel and Purple Kush for the first grow. Next I will give the Power Skunk and Gigabud a try.

Not much left now. I need to hook up the CO2 system, install the doors, and timers.


----------



## Chumlie (Dec 18, 2008)

Man you must have a hydro store near you?


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 18, 2008)

wow... i didnt see the potential in those old vending machines in the first post... i would have hauled them to the dump! that shit is looking goooood... hopefully those girls will pay you back for all of your hard work and effort 

also - were you a member of overgrow.com back in the day? - i remember your name from somewhere...


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 19, 2008)

Chumlie said:


> Man you must have a hydro store near you?


Yep. I have a few near me. Other than the light and the cent. fan haven't purchased much from them.



BloodShot420 said:


> wow... i didnt see the potential in those old vending machines in the first post... i would have hauled them to the dump! that shit is looking goooood... hopefully those girls will pay you back for all of your hard work and effort
> 
> also - were you a member of overgrow.com back in the day? - i remember your name from somewhere...


Thanks!

I was never on Overgrow.com. I'm brand new to all of this. Picked this name out of frusteration, when the first four entries were taken.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

Super setup! A+ man, you got some electrical expericane I see?
Very clean, neat, well done!

I'm on the hunt for basiclly the same thing. I need a flowering place.
I saw a Pepsi machine for sale for $100 said the compresser was out.
Got any idea how much a drink machine weights?


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you hear those fans on the outside when it is closed up?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 19, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Super setup! A+ man, you got some electrical expericane I see?
> Very clean, neat, well done!
> 
> I'm on the hunt for basiclly the same thing. I need a flowering place.
> ...


Thanks!

When I gutted these things they were still heavy as hell. I would recommend putting it on casters.

Might also check out pre-fab closet unit or storage racks at a Home and Garden center. Wood or plastic would insulate better than metal, and you might get something for cheaper than $100. Not sure. I only grabbed these because they were free. If your looking for something extremely durable go with your pepsi machine.

You can hear the cooltube fans when the light kicks on. You can also hear the centrifugal fan when it kicks on at 75 degrees. None of them are that loud though. Can't hear them when outside of the garage.

I did the wiring in my garage when I remodeled, and had an electrician friend check my work. I'm self taught. Hopefully this thing does not catch on fire.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

I've done it for years and did both my houses. I guess you just get neat at it when it's yours.

Well, I want something that is stealth so I think the Pepsi machine, wish it was Coke, may be the tank I need. The door has a seal, did yours?
I think the glow will be neat in the room and I get a vent to the roof close so no stink.
Thanks for the idea! If you have more on this post them. Did you post how you did the open door parts yet?
Peace


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 19, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> I've done it for years and did both my houses. I guess you just get neat at it when it's yours.
> 
> Well, I want something that is stealth so I think the Pepsi machine, wish it was Coke, may be the tank I need. The door has a seal, did yours?
> I think the glow will be neat in the room and I get a vent to the roof close so no stink.
> ...


Ahh...that would work great for stealth. I also prefer Coke....Jack and Coke. The doors did have seals but they were rotted so I scraped them off and added some new stuff I found at Home Depot. It is actually too thick though. I need to rip it off and buy a thinner material.

The only thing I have done with the doors so far was too flip the door upside down on the right cabinet and relocate the hinges so the doors would open in opposite directions, making it easier to work in both cabinets at the same time. Didn't get photos of this.

I still need to find a proper door handle and add some melamine to the front to seal the big holes I have right now.

Please let me know if you need any help or suggestions when you get the cabinet.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Ahh...that would work great for stealth. I also prefer Coke....Jack and Coke. The doors did have seals but they were rotted so I scraped them off and added some new stuff I found at Home Depot. It is actually too thick though. I need to rip it off and buy a thinner material.
> 
> The only thing I have done with the doors so far was too flip the door upside down on the right cabinet and relocate the hinges so the doors would open in opposite directions, making it easier to work in both cabinets at the same time. Didn't get photos of this.
> 
> ...


Thanks, mine will be sitting out in the play room so major stealth is needed. I got no place to put it because of weather and a coke machine would be dam cold in the garage. A heater makes me nervous but maybe.
Peace


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a very small heater w/thermostat in my bloom cabinet. Tested it yesterday and it held at 75 pretty reliably. Even if it didn't my intake and exhaust fans would kick on and over power it.

Yeah that would have to be pretty damn stealth to go into the playroom. Please post pics when you get it going.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 19, 2008)

Isthisnametaken said:


> I have a very small heater w/thermostat in my bloom cabinet. Tested it yesterday and it held at 75 pretty reliably. Even if it didn't my intake and exhaust fans would kick on and over power it.
> 
> Yeah that would have to be pretty damn stealth to go into the playroom. Please post pics when you get it going.


If I get it I'll do so. When I say play room, it is the room what kids play in IF and WHEN they are here. Small kids!

Most of the time it is "Game Room" & Smoke Room, lots of exhaust.

Peace


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a quick update.

Been looking for better containers for the cabinet as I have decided to use and "Ebb and Flo" system rather than aeroponics until I get a little experience under my belt. Anyways I can't find anything that will properly fit my cabinets without wasting space. So I did a little reading on fiberglass and have started making my own custom trays and reservoirs. Have photos of everything incase someone is interested in trying it themselves. Will post them when the containers are finished, unless I screw it up.

Also haven't finished the wiring. Can't find more of the timers I want to use. Will need to call around or order online.

Here are a few photos of my Sour Diesel and Purple Kush. They are doing well although I haven't tested the PH of my soil. Need to do some reading on soil growing as I will probably leave the mothers in soil until I get some clones to replace them. 

Let me know what you think of them. Look good to me, but thats not saying much.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 22, 2008)

looking good bro - g13 haze sounds awesome...

just a tip - whenever i cover the cubes to get them to sprout, i mist the underside of whatever i cover them with to keep it humid under the dome... just so some of the water beads try to dry up and humidify the air in there...


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 22, 2008)

BloodShot420 said:


> looking good bro - g13 haze sounds awesome...
> 
> just a tip - whenever i cover the cubes to get them to sprout, i mist the underside of whatever i cover them with to keep it humid under the dome... just so some of the water beads try to dry up and humidify the air in there...


Thanks. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 22, 2008)

nice man im going to build something like that out of a fridge


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 22, 2008)

josh4321 said:


> nice man im going to build something like that out of a fridge


A fridge would be awesome. Imagine being able to have it kick on when temp was high. Would just have to set it too the lowest temp and then put it on a temperature controller set for 75 or so. Lots of possibilities.

Post some pics on here if you get it started.


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 22, 2008)

ya i will still trying to find 1 for super cheap


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 23, 2008)

These guys are about to grow out of the little area I set aside for them. Since I have nothing in the flowering cabinet until I get some clones off these mothers, will it be ok to put them under the HPS? Or are they a little young for that bright light?


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 23, 2008)

HPS 'em - they ready  (not too close tho)


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 23, 2008)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Been looking for better containers for the cabinet as I have decided to use and "Ebb and Flo" system rather than aeroponics until I get a little experience under my belt. Anyways I can't find anything that will properly fit my cabinets without wasting space. So I did a little reading on fiberglass and have started making my own custom trays and reservoirs. Have photos of everything incase someone is interested in trying it themselves. Will post them when the containers are finished, unless I screw it up.
> 
> ...


Hey man, those plants look nice, very health. I figure those will be your mother for the hydro setup?

"EBB & Flow easier than DWC?"
I like to know thee reasons you picked EBB & Flow over the other types of growing? I know you said "tell I get more experiance" but I think, just my personal here man, whatever method you choose, the learning curve is basiclly the same. So, with that said I'm just wonder what you based it on because you have the ultimate grow area short of a house.

Hope those doesn't sound bossy, I'm just toasted on some Mango for the holidays.

Merry Christmas & Peace to all my fellow smokers!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 23, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Hey man, those plants look nice, very health. I figure those will be your mother for the hydro setup?
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I'd say those are good ones. I picked DWC because I'm gone a week at a time and for the same reason so the wifey can do it. "Test PH, add water" About as easy as I could find. The main reason is the people and the amount of help I could get from others. I found people here growing everything under the sun and in a box.
But the most helpfull people I meshed with where DWC growers. I found some young people growing with a wealth of DWC experiance and old guys like me as well.

So as I see it it's just "Whatever works for you." and that statement is from Al B. Funct, last name my be wrong. He is no longer on the board but many people refer you to read his post. OK, I'm stoned out of my head because I never talk this much. Mango is the bomb.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 23, 2008)

DWC and Ebb/flow are both good...

i think DWC grows them a little faster, but i also know its more susceptible to problems, my big one was water temp - if you let it get of 70 algae starts growing, and a couple more degrees and you get root rot...

it was really hot in my grow room - close to or over 80, and thats where my air pumps were, so 80 degree air was constantly being pumped through the water - and a lot of it... if you dont have a chiller, or change the water frequently, things can get messy.

Ebb/flow can tolerate higher temps, because the roots are not constantly soaking underwater.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 23, 2008)

Should I be concerned at my humidity being only 26%? I read for vegging plants it should be 60-80%. Is that right? 

What would the best way to bring the humidity up in that room? Would a couple of wet sponges on a plate work? Or should I purchase an actual humidifier?

Also in the second picture have a look at the lower leaves. They are a little dry and tips are curling. Ever since I got the clones the new foliage looks great, however the leaves that were already on the plant continue to look worse? I'm thinking it was the change in environment? Or maybe the person I got them from just had a shitty set-up going? Maybe burned them with fertizer.

All the new foliage looks good, so I'm not really worried just curious as to why the bottom leaves look like that, and is it my fault?


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah, young veging plants especially like it a little more humid...

you can raise the humidity by occasionally misting the plants, or adding airstones to a reservoir if you have one in there... (more oxygen in the res is always good too) any small amount of water that is trying to evaporate should raise your cabby pretty significantly.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 23, 2008)

BloodShot420 said:


> DWC and Ebb/flow are both good...
> 
> i think DWC grows them a little faster, but i also know its more susceptible to problems, my big one was water temp - if you let it get of 70 algae starts growing, and a couple more degrees and you get root rot...
> 
> ...


Agreed, 80 is way to hot for DWC grow. And DWC roots are underwater 90% plus their life time. So your issue was really venting heat not DWC.
I agree with you 100%, I'm stoned.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 24, 2008)

Two of the G-13 seeds germinated while two are lagging behind. I put them in rockwool and one has sprouted out of it already. Think this one will be my mom.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 27, 2008)

Well.. had a hell of a time with fiberglass fabrication and scrapped the whole idea. Need a little more practice before I attempt to make my own trays.

Went out this morning and did find the trays and reservoirs I will be using. Also purchased the necessary hardware and will begin the Ebb and Flo system tomorrow.

Also finally found my timers so I will be able to finish off the wiring.

Purchased the pots I will be using for the system. Took the mothers and transplanted them to the new containers after flushing the Miracle Gro potting soil they were in with Clearex. I'm using Fox farms now, I think the miracle grow was burning them a bit. 

They were pissed off after being flushed and transplanted. I was a little scared until I eventually saw them perk up a little.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 28, 2008)

very nice i love custom .......... might wanna move that heater away from the plants it really close.....very nice i was thinking of building a grow in a knack box but then i found some free space in my house....just built a false wall cant even tell i love it  well great job man ill be watching the grow keep up the good work!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey man, nice setup. Very well built cabinet, props to you. I was wondering, what fans did you use to cool your "cooltube"? that looks absolutely perfect.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 28, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey man, nice setup. Very well built cabinet, props to you. I was wondering, what fans did you use to cool your "cooltube"? that looks absolutely perfect.


Thanks

I used some small 120V fans. They look like computer fans. They came in the cabinets.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 28, 2008)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Thanks
> 
> I used some small 120V fans. They look like computer fans. They came in the cabinets.



Ahh.. I see that, I was just wondering your CFM per fan. I am looking at doing something similar but want to make sure I have enough air movement.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, I would never try to build anything out of fiber class. You must do car work.
If I could do it I'd be restoring my 74 Vett that needs a lot of it. 

Glad to see you got your stuff, waiting to see the finish.

I'm calling about the Pepsi machine today.

Peace



Isthisnametaken said:


> Well.. had a hell of a time with fiberglass fabrication and scrapped the whole idea. Need a little more practice before I attempt to make my own trays.
> 
> Went out this morning and did find the trays and reservoirs I will be using. Also purchased the necessary hardware and will begin the Ebb and Flo system tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice i love custom .......... might wanna move that heater away from the plants it really close.....very nice i was thinking of building a grow in a knack box but then i found some free space in my house....just built a false wall cant even tell i love it  well great job man ill be watching the grow keep up the good work!!!


*The heater is actually facing the wall so it heats the cabinet and not the plants directly. Thanks for tagging along. Love to see some pics of your set-up.*



SomeGuy said:


> Ahh.. I see that, I was just wondering your CFM per fan. I am looking at doing something similar but want to make sure I have enough air movement.


*Not sure what they were. Going to get some more fans today, I'll let you know the CFM before I install. I can tell you they move plenty of air. The glass infront of the bulb is barely warm to the touch. Had I known it would have worked so well I would have gotten a 600W HPS.*



SlowToker said:


> Wow, I would never try to build anything out of fiber class. You must do car work.
> If I could do it I'd be restoring my 74 Vett that needs a lot of it.
> 
> Glad to see you got your stuff, waiting to see the finish.
> ...


*Goodluck with your cab. Post a link in here when you get it started, I'd like to follow along.*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 29, 2008)

yea i love the air flow for your light i have to do somthing like that my flower room get so freaking hot cause of the light and now im going to enclose my veg/mother room so we will see how hot it gets in there .....im trying to hook up a thermostat and humidistat so i dont have to worry about them but we willl see how it goes......................Do you have a thermostat or humidistat controlling the climate? yea and i got my grow on the link below pics and all


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> yea i love the air flow for your light i have to do somthing like that my flower room get so freaking hot cause of the light and now im going to enclose my veg/mother room so we will see how hot it gets in there .....im trying to hook up a thermostat and humidistat so i dont have to worry about them but we willl see how it goes......................Do you have a thermostat or humidistat controlling the climate? yea and i got my grow on the link below pics and all


Right now I only have an analog temperature controller that kicks the ventilation on when the temp gets to 75 deg. It works great but I'm having problems with my heater. It seems to kick on whenever it wants and sometimes at night it doesn't kick in. My thermometer recall function shows it getting as low as 53 deg at night.

I would like to get a thermostat and have it control vent fan when hot and heater when cold, but I have no idea how to wire that. I don't even know if the standard thermostat for a house would control a 120V plug.


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 29, 2008)

i know this is a little off topic but how do i start a journel


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 29, 2008)

my bar fridge is up and running and i want to show every one


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

To tell you the truth, I don't know for sure. I believe you start a thread under the "Grow Journals" forum and document your entire grow. You can post a link in your signature box so people can easilly look at your grow. 

I'm going to start one when my mothers get ready for cloning and my box is done.


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 29, 2008)

here it is if you want to check it out *bar fridge *


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks good. Keep udating it.

Here is your link. Post it in your sig box. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145704-bar-fridge.html


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 29, 2008)

the seeds that i started are form my out door dont know what they are any ideas of what i should call them? and man you are my idle you have 1 of the best setups that iv seen on this site


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

josh4321 said:


> and man you are my idle you have 1 of the best setups that iv seen on this site


*Not even close, but thanks.*


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 29, 2008)

have you got your ebb anf flow set up yet


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

I did. Will have photo update this evening, after I get a few things finished.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 29, 2008)

right on i love this site everyone helps each other .....well most everyone......Taken thanks for the info yea i been talking to some other guy about just how to hookup a small airconditioner or the some fans to a house thermostat you can get at homedepot...so if he comes threw with the info ill throw it your way.......did your analog temp come with your box ? ?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> right on i love this site everyone helps each other .....well most everyone......Taken thanks for the info yea i been talking to some other guy about just how to hookup a small airconditioner or the some fans to a house thermostat you can get at homedepot...so if he comes threw with the info ill throw it your way.......did your analog temp come with your box ? ?


Yeah let me know if you get it figured out.

I had the analog temp controller from beermaking. When you ferment lager style beers, they need to be at around 45 degrees. I would just hook it up to a freezer that held my fermenting vessels and it worked great.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 29, 2008)

lmao very nice i was thinking of making my own beer when the samadams contest was going on but my girl told me i would make to big of a mess  oh well i have a fridge full so im happy plus i wanna make a kegerator and not sure if i could fill it my self with my own beer oh well thats another site hahaha ..........i can tell you dont limit your self thats freaking sweet, i thinks thats the way it should be dream it do it or build it ................keep up the good work


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

Hulk Nugs said:


> lmao very nice i was thinking of making my own beer when the samadams contest was going on but my girl told me i would make to big of a mess  oh well i have a fridge full so im happy plus i wanna make a kegerator and not sure if i could fill it my self with my own beer oh well thats another site hahaha ..........i can tell you dont limit your self thats freaking sweet, i thinks thats the way it should be dream it do it or build it ................keep up the good work


Ahh man, you should do it. You can get started for like $100. After the initial investment you can make 5 gallons for about $25. Were talking kine beer 6-8%, not 4% budweiser. Although you can tailor your recipes to make any kind of beer you like light or dark, strong or weak.

I'm about to brew a batch this weekend, I'll take some photos and put up a post in the "Toke and Talk" forum. Check it out.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I picked up my bins. Two larger bins that will hold ten gallons each and two trays that are much shorter and sit ontop of the reservoirs.

It was super simple to put together an EBB and Flo system. I drilled holes for the intake and drain and installed the fittings with gaskets. I used some black vinyl tubing to connect the pumps to the intakes. The overflow needs no tubing, it will drain straight into the reservoir.

I purchased a large air pump that will run airstones in both reservoirs.

I plan to leave the bins white so I can easilly see the fluid levels inside. I know this might promote algae growth, so if it gets out of control I will have to paint them or something.

I also have a large waterchiller that will be installed this spring to keep res. temps down.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 29, 2008)

daaaaaaaamn...... chiller and all!

lookin' good bro - that chiller should help your ass out a lot... it looks pretty huge for only having to chill 10 gal or so... if you can keep the temps at about 68 you shouldn't have to worry about algae or root rot... i had to change hydro systems because i didnt have a chiller... (i'm also a hydro system junkie)

oh yeah - the overflow, you MIGHT wanna consider running the tubing for that after you hear the way your system sounds... if the overflow is used every time you flood (it usually is if you are just using a timer to flood) it may be pretty loud from the outside of the cab hearing the water fall that far back into the res... 

whenever i set something like that up i use a piece of that black tubing and run it from the overflow through a curved tube so it lets the water out parallel to the bottom of the res, so when the water falls in the tube, it falls on the curve and doesn't make any splashing sounds 

but i'm sure it wouldn't take you long to figure that out after you fire it up...


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 29, 2008)

I hear ya Bloodshot. I run saltwater tanks and the water splashing back down into the sumps can be fairly annoying.

Luckily this is in the garage where sound is not an issue (heat and cold are another story though).

That tubing is a good idea though. Might cut down on evaporation a little too.

Thanks. +rep


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah great idea for running a tube to the rez because it would minimize water splashing outside the rez and prevent and kinda mold or leak sorta deal


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be posted, looks intresting


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks, will do!



Isthisnametaken said:


> *Goodluck with your cab. Post a link in here when you get it started, I'd like to follow along.*


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW & a chiller to boot! I can't wait to see the final product.

Peace


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 30, 2008)

Picked up a CO2 system from a friend who is no longer growing.

I made U-shaped sections of 1/4 tubing and sealed the ends using a lighter and a clamp. Then I installed one section in the Veg cabinet with a valve to limit CO2 as I may want more CO2 to pump into the Bloom cabinet. And ofcourse I installed one section in the Bloom cabinet. I punched very small holes into the tubing using an awl. Super easy install. 

Now I just need to fill up the CO2 tank and hook it up to the timer and I'm all set.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 30, 2008)

Plus CO2, you're un-stoppable man!
Can't wait to see the grow.


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 30, 2008)

vary nice man 
let me know when you start your journal and agin vary nice


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

gonna get some killer results! keep us posted


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Dec 31, 2008)

SlowToker said:


> Plus CO2, you're un-stoppable man!
> Can't wait to see the grow.





josh4321 said:


> vary nice man
> let me know when you start your journal and agin vary nice





SICC";1845937]gonna get some killer results! keep us posted :leaf:[/quote]
[B]Thanks![/B]
[B]I will keep you all posted.[/B]
[B]Thinking of buying six clones from someone I know while my mothers are growing. I just wanna see some buds![/B]
[B]Not much left on the cabinet now. Just need to install outer doors said:


> [/url]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2008)

thats a cool pic, i love those close up shots, looks a lil frosty


----------



## josh4321 (Dec 31, 2008)

what are you going to use for nutes


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 1, 2009)

Not 100% sure but I think I'm going to use these. Would appreciate some feedback if you have used these products. Thanks 

I'm currently using something called Super Veg. 2 Part, that a friend gave me (at 1/4 strength). Also using Thrivealive.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 1, 2009)

i use pure blend pro soil but they have stuff for hydro to is all organic and the shit rocks its like $75 canadian a gallon


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 1, 2009)

iv been useing pure blend pro for 5 years now i love it '


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 1, 2009)

iv got some new up dates on my thread


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 1, 2009)

This stuff looks pretty good. Especially like the idea of using it by itself, with no need for other stuff.

"Pure Blend Pro works alone with no need for additional supplements"


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 1, 2009)

the best i ever grew was with that stuff


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 1, 2009)

so are you going to buy the clones off your friend what kind are they any new pics yet


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 1, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> so are you going to buy the clones off your friend what kind are they any new pics yet


Still thinking about it. Not wanting to spend $100 on some clones, but at the same time I don't want to wait another month on my moms.

If I get them it would be Sour Diesel, Purple Erkel Kush, and or C4.

Will have a photo update tomorrow when I finish up the wiring.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 1, 2009)

how many clones are you thinking of getting ?? and how much is he charging per clone ?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 1, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> how many clones are you thinking of getting ?? and how much is he charging per clone ?


I was going for 6 clones. My flower cab will hold 6 and I'm going to try and always have it full.

The guy I found is charging $15-25 per clone.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow prices must have went up i was only paying $4 max like 3 years ago


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 1, 2009)

nah that sounds right ....my local shop told me 15 to 30 depending on the type. I dont know thoe if i buy it from the shop they know where i live so i dont know if ill buy from them........this guy owes me 2 clones but ill never see them oh well .....i was waiting on them for ever then said fuk it and just started some seeds now im on my way ...so glad i didnt wait ...i would be still waiting.....


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 1, 2009)

i was getting mine from a friend


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 2, 2009)

*Here's a photo update.*

*My plants always get pissed when they get watered. I think I also let them go a little to long w/o water.*











*Picked up a PH/EC/TDM Meter!*






*And here is a shot of the G-13 seedling.*






*Worked on the control panel a little. Keeping the wiring clean looking is going to be a bitch.*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 2, 2009)

very nice Taken..... i like a clean setup.....are those 4 timers ?? never seen a timer like that before .... i thought they were thermostats.......how much did that ph, ec meter cost i only have a ph meter, i should have waited i just found out i need to check the ppm or ec i believe there almost the same thing


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 2, 2009)

looking good and super clean man!!!!


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 3, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice Taken..... i like a clean setup.....are those 4 timers ?? never seen a timer like that before .... i thought they were thermostats.......how much did that ph, ec meter cost i only have a ph meter, i should have waited i just found out i need to check the ppm or ec i believe there almost the same thing





sugaryDAVE said:


> looking good and super clean man!!!!


Thanks fellas!

Hulk,

They are timers, digital with 28 programmable "events". Won't work for aeroponics if I switch over but they are nice for everything else. You can pick them up at Lowe's.

I got the Meter as a gift. I think they run $120 something on Ebay.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 3, 2009)

when you say they wont run aeroponics ....they wouldnt controll a air pump ??? right now i have three airpumps on a timer and the timer works fine untell it has to turn off or turn on then it goes all nuts sometimes the timer resets its self..... i been wondering why this is happening


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 3, 2009)

For an aeroponics system that uses misters I believe the cycle is 1 min on 5 mins off, so these timers wouldn't be able to handle that. They only have 28 events. They would be fine to control a DWC set-up, although I heard you can leave the airstone on 24/7 right?

What type of timer do you have? I had problems learning to program these things too.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 3, 2009)

just some cheap digital ones from walmart on sale. i was told just to leave it on when the lights are on but that might be just his way of doing it


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 3, 2009)

Fucking 15 mins to post a detailed update and fucking hit the back button.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 3, 2009)

lol lol lmao that sucks man i did the same thiing today but i wasent 15 min it was like 2 lol


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 3, 2009)

shitty - i always copy everything i write, right after i'm done typing it... in case that happens... but i only do that now, cuz it happened a lot ;-p


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2009)

The Master on bubble grows is Earl, you may want to look up his threads.

Heres one he calls Areoponic space shuttle.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 3, 2009)

if you hit the back button hit the forward button somtimes it will still be there hate to say it but Thats life  .............take a hit and forget what just happend


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 4, 2009)

*Alright let's try this again.*

*Yesterday I picked up the nutrients I decided on. I have read good things about Dutch Master. Reasonably priced too.*







*Also picked up a heat mat for cloning.*












*Finally found the lights I wanted to use for my Veg. Cabinet. They are overhead lights for large garages/warehouses. They are 85W and suppose to be equivalent to 750W. The Kelvin rating is 6500. Super bright.*















*I attached the lights to a piece of oak and hung them in the Veg. Cabinet.*























*I cut one clone off of each plant yesterday. These will replace the mothers in soil. Mainly just wanted to try my hand at cloning before I start taking a bunch of cuttings. They should be ready to produce my clones that will go into flowering in about another week or two.*












*Here are some plant shots. These plants are a little pale for my liking. Not sure if they are lacking nitrogen or are under/over fertilized.*
*












*


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 4, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> The Master on bubble grows is Earl, you may want to look up his threads.
> 
> Heres one he calls space shuttle.
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html[/quote]
> ...


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 4, 2009)

hows the grow comeing along any new updates


----------



## SlowToker (Jan 5, 2009)

Pay for a clone to a friend? Sounds odd.
My friends don't charge me for anything!
I would be offended, but that is how we roll, Old School, very old, LOL

Peace



Isthisnametaken said:


> I was going for 6 clones. My flower cab will hold 6 and I'm going to try and always have it full.
> 
> The guy I found is charging $15-25 per clone.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 5, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> hows the grow comeing along any new updates


*Hey Josh. I had an update last page. Other than that not much happening. The two clones I took don't look they are gonna make it. I'm going to try a couple of things different next round. No mild nute solution, just H2O2 and PH'd water. Other than that I think I followed Al B Fuct's process pretty closely.*



SlowToker said:


> Pay for a clone to a friend? Sounds odd.
> My friends don't charge me for anything!
> I would be offended, but that is how we roll, Old School, very old, LOL
> 
> Peace


*Hey Slowtoker. It's not a friend I get them from. I actually found someone selling "Medical Clippings" on Craigslist.*


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 5, 2009)

when you took your clones did you put a dome over them you need to keep the rh up and you shouldent use nutes or h2o2 till they have roots i like to dip mine in this stuff called root tech its some good stuff or go to wal mart and get some stuff called roots but get the liqued and not the powder


----------



## SlowToker (Jan 5, 2009)

Craigslist? Clones for sale?
Man, you got to live in Caly.
That can only hgappen in Caly.

However, here is my question, is this illegal there? Selling on the free open market can't be legal? But if it is I'm packing my shit tonight and moving. I got friends in Caly and they never told me about this. I most be missing something here. Going to search Craigs List for clones.

Peace



Isthisnametaken said:


> *Hey Slowtoker. It's not a friend I get them from. I actually found someone selling "Medical Clippings" on Craigslist.*


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 5, 2009)

josh4321 said:


> hows the grow comeing along any new updates





SlowToker said:


> Pay for a clone to a friend? Sounds odd.
> My friends don't charge me for anything!
> I would be offended, but that is how we roll, Old School, very old, LOL
> 
> Peace





SlowToker said:


> Craigslist? Clones for sale?
> Man, you got to live in Caly.
> That can only hgappen in Caly.
> 
> ...


*I don't think it is illegal by the State if you have a Med. card. Probably is illegal by the Fed government though.*

*Don't think I'm going to buy them like that anymore, and I certainly won't be selling them. But that's not a problem because I can't even clone them ><*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 5, 2009)

yea i saw that ad on craigs list almost got some but i didn't have my medical card yet then and the guy didn't even respond to me email....... i have my card now and i have found a couple of caregivers that have clones for sale but I'm not sure cause they take all my info down so they know where i live and were the clones are probely going to be. but for having clones for sale on craigslist i dont know if its legal, probley not. The police and many other company's look on craigslist for, pedifiler, illegal contractors, run aways, and illegal activity.... so be careful


----------



## SlowToker (Jan 5, 2009)

Man I got to get off the farm more often. Caly sounds like a cool place now. Was there in the mid 70's but it was very hostel for pot heads back then. I got friends in Orange county, anyone know the laws there? 

Peace


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 7, 2009)

*Today I put together the irrigation system.*







*It consists of a nutrient tank and an RO holding tank. The RO unit is Tee'd off to float valves in each tank. *



























*This should make it pretty easy to do the water changes and mix the nutes.*


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 7, 2009)

*I'm having a bit of trouble cloning in Rockwool so I figured I'd make a bubble cloner. Really like the way the roots get so bushy. It will also be perfect to place the rooted clones directly in the Hydroton/Rockwool media.*

*I found some perfect containers at Home Depot.*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 7, 2009)

very nice ....those are sponges in there right not net pots ??? with the sponge you gett faster results trust me i know im still waiting for my roots to break threw there rockwook cubes......after these clones im going to get the sponges for my next set of clones


----------



## SlowToker (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice tables you have there. I like wood work so I always notice nice wood furniture. Also like the water / nut setup, fancy! Is this to be automated or still a manual process? What are the metal tanks for?

Peace


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 8, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice ....those are sponges in there right not net pots ??? with the sponge you gett faster results trust me i know im still waiting for my roots to break threw there rockwook cubes......after these clones im going to get the sponges for my next set of clones


*They are neopreme inserts. Can't wait to get enough clones to fill this thing. My Purple Kush has plenty of clones that look to be ready, the Sour Diesel seems to be growing all fan leaves with no good cloning branches, well no large cloning branches anyway. My mothers do not look good overall, kind of wilted and pale. I thought it was overwatering but I have backed it up to once every three days and same thing. I wonder if it's the PH of the soil or something.*



SlowToker said:


> Very nice tables you have there. I like wood work so I always notice nice wood furniture. Also like the water / nut setup, fancy! Is this to be automated or still a manual process? What are the metal tanks for?
> 
> Peace


*Thanks! *

*I got them from Sam's Club. For now it will be a manual process, although I want to go automated. The metal containers are "soda kegs", I use them for beermaking*.


----------



## SlowToker (Jan 8, 2009)

A fellow shiner! Have to say I tried beer a few times but wine is my game!
I just ordered the concentrate a few days ago. Those are nice containers, Stainless Steel? Would work perfect for wine.

Your setup is coming along nicely, have watched from day one. My Pepsi machine didn't work out but I had a dream I got an old frig and used it. A side by side, one side for veg and one for bloom. Worked out great in my mind LOL
The real world is a lot different. When you posting new pics of the grow cabinets?
They are over the top my friends.

Peace


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn you goin all out huh? haha cant wait to see all this in action


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 8, 2009)

SlowToker said:


> A fellow shiner! Have to say I tried beer a few times but wine is my game!
> I just ordered the concentrate a few days ago. Those are nice containers, Stainless Steel? Would work perfect for wine.
> 
> Your setup is coming along nicely, have watched from day one. My Pepsi machine didn't work out but I had a dream I got an old frig and used it. A side by side, one side for veg and one for bloom. Worked out great in my mind LOL
> ...


[quote="SICC";1887085]Damn you goin all out huh? haha cant wait to see all this in action [/quote]

*Thanks! I can't wait to get some good bud out of them.*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 8, 2009)

take some cutting and fill it, after i built my i couldnt wait cut the bottom of the plant and put them in.......looking forward to see pics of the girls in the box


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are some photos of clones I took two days ago. Looking great so far.







Seeing that cabinet construction is 95% done, from now on I will update this thread here. It's my Grow Journal.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 13, 2009)

go here $20 150w hps http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp


----------



## ColdSmoke (Feb 12, 2009)

nice set up man im liking the idea of the vending machines! good luck


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey how is it going? 
When I use soil I will do a run off to check the ph/ppm to give me a more true reading, also I let the soil tell me when to water. You will notice a big difference in the weight of the plants when watered and dried. You will also notice the soil sep from the container. 
If you feel (by looking) that your ladies need more N then give it to them, you can always flush if its to much. *I'm not saying to over do it* but you know that...
For clones give it time- it can take up to three weeks for roots to pop, if not longer. Some ppl say that they can get roots in 3,6,11 days. Sometimes its faster and well some time its slower.

Good luck. and nice set up.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Feb 13, 2009)

ColdSmoke said:


> nice set up man im liking the idea of the vending machines! good luck


*Thanks!*



LoganSmith said:


> Hey how is it going?
> When I use soil I will do a run off to check the ph/ppm to give me a more true reading, also I let the soil tell me when to water. You will notice a big difference in the weight of the plants when watered and dried. You will also notice the soil sep from the container.
> If you feel (by looking) that your ladies need more N then give it to them, you can always flush if its to much. *I'm not saying to over do it* but you know that...
> For clones give it time- it can take up to three weeks for roots to pop, if not longer. Some ppl say that they can get roots in 3,6,11 days. Sometimes its faster and well some time its slower.
> ...


*Thanks Logan. That's exactly how I do it now.*

*You guys can check out my grow journal here . I'm three weeks in to flowering and I update it regularly. Thanks for stopping by.*


----------

